# New gun



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a 12 gauge pump I like ok for waterfowl, but I am considering getting a 20 gauge semi-auto for pheasants. Any thoughts on 20 gauge for pheasants and which 20 semi would be best?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Why don't you stick with the 12 gaueg pump for pheasants?


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

I switched to my 20 gauge now for pheasants. So many birds around its fun to have more of a challenge!!!! As long as you get at least one good shot right on you first or second shot you will be fine. I got a triple on Friday with my 20 gauge. That was fun and the first time thats ever happen. Also if you have a good dog that can find more cripples that would be better. Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

A 20 is fine. Mine is a 3" which I suspect might give a longer shot string that helps on those side flyers. Killing the bird has nothing to do with ga size.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Dick Monson said:


> Killing the bird has nothing to do with ga size.


Which is why I say, why waste the money and purchase a new gun?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

For a light and fast handling auto, check out the Franchi line. They make a super sub gauge gun. Glad to hear that you have so many birds around. Things are getting tough around here, with the roosters having been all but eliminated on much of the public land. Good shooting, Burl


----------

